# The what will stay thread



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

OK, actually started to make some decisions as to what I will keep for my collection.
The steamers
the 3 brassy's, cab foward, big boy, the challenger, the rivarossi ny central, the three my sons picked, the shay,the mantua boston-albany, the pere marquette, there a few more I can't remember right now, but I still have a few to thin out, I kept way too many out of 29 or 30 I only sold 7, must were duplicates & the 2 that went with the con-cor sets, so 20 may still be a bit more than I should keep,anyway I'll start putting up pics as I go along.

Pass sets, so far the Rivarossi alton line(also a steamer) & the lackawanna set. this one...........








sale pending on one amtrack set, so I may keep the other, with two deisels & a switcher left to pull em. 2 new haven sets(one may go?) & the colorado eagle if pete can't use it.
If I get crazy tommorrow I'll start to un box all the freight cars & try & seperate into lines & types. out of about190, at least half have to go, after the deisel engine sale dies down, I'll have an idea what roads I'm running & that should help in picking the freight cars, wish me luck, this is gonna take some work! Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

I'll start with the steam engines.This one I actually gave him, so it's #1 on my list.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

The alton, I have some passenger cars for this.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

the 3 my sons picked for keepsakes of grandpa


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

I have another UP gray, I have to decide if I keep it or just use my sons till I die & then he can have it!:laugh:

One of the brassies.........










the cab foward..........










the 3 truck shay


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Mantua cammelback










The southern cresent










the pere marquette


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

One of the pochers, not sure which yet


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Not sure bout this cute little bachman?


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Brass #2 & 3


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Not sure about the norfork western., it's a nice lookin loco? 










The big boy










the challenger










Not sure on the other Berkshire?


----------



## coupman35 (Dec 9, 2012)

holy crap that lot of nice ones add have trouble to what to keep or let go.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

He had quite the collection, that was my problem with the steamers, after all the duplicates went, I glommed most of the others. Really have to let a few more go, probably some of the mantuas, didn't get to those yet(workin on it )
But most of above will stay, the ? ones will be decided upon sooner or later.
It's a nice problem to have too much good stuff! 
Wish I had that problem with my 'Cuda parts! 
Gotta go look for a few more! ........................


----------



## coupman35 (Dec 9, 2012)

Yep you got that one right ,I do have a few challenger parts left


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Got a bunch of mantuas to resort thru, gotta let some go, I think there's 7 or 8 of em.
this bowser kit I'm also not sure about, if I knew he built it I would use that as an excuse to keep it, it's a nice piece, & local too (LIRR)


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Couple of the mantuas


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

more


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

IHC's one or 2 I'm loosing track again


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

I'll mess with the pass sets & get pics up as I pull them out, freight consists to be determined later!


----------



## coupman35 (Dec 9, 2012)

lol they are all so nice and good looking man good luck on you choose or just i say choosesssss


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

COOL, I found the reciept for the bowser Long Island kit definatly His & a bunch of others, gonna make up a list & check it against whats left, then maybe reset my sales to keep more of his stuff!  Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

K, got some more boxes upstairs & pulled out a couple of my passenger sets for pics.
HOW the heck do you get a good pick of a long train, just put a couple a cars up & it still hard to get! 
Anywhoo here's the Alton line, have 5 cars for this.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

The pensy set , still have 2 sets of the loco & dummy, if I get a 100 ft layout I can run A-B-B-A engine setup, there's 6 cars for this.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

very nice locos there Rusty


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

:thumbsup:Went thru some of the papers & found a stack of reciepts of some of the stuff he bought, most was 1991&2 the proto's were 93 &94. worked out pretty good,I only sold a few of these, a few more will have to go, but at least I know now where most of the diesels came from & some of the steamers(pretty sure I have most of the steamers he bought too) Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

If the F3F is the UP mountain then it's really cool, my middle son picked that.
#8 the IHC pensy is what my oldest picked & I'm 99 % sure one of the mantuas that my youngest picked is on that list also, I picked a cab foward,the mantua boston albany & the shay as my definites, the shay may be the only one he didn't buy, still searching for papers on that.
So far nothing on the brass units, he may have inherited all 3 from his friend, but I will hang onto them anyway, there just too cool! 
There's gotta be more somewhere I only found 1 freight car(the conrail box) & one 4 pc rivarossi new haven black, he bought interiors too, with all thats there I'm sure he had to buy some of those freigh cars & pass sets? RIch.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Those are some sweet steamers.

Especially


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Southerm I think you're a little biased on that one!

Just checked the little guys pick, it's the weyerhaeuser timber, it's a 2-6-6-2 so not on that list, more digging to do. hwell:

Can someone tell me which engine the atlas C7 8225 is 
& at the bottom the SCL & the SBD ? Rich.


----------



## Hold'ErNewt (Nov 27, 2012)

Awesome collection! Just let me know if you ever want to part with that Alton set...


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

That was actually the first set I put aside, notice the color of my 'Cuda 

Pass sets are pretty much set, I have 2 new haven sets, may let one of those go, but now I'm down to 4 others, the 3 posted one amtrack & one of the new havens if not both, I want to thin out,not decimate! Rich.


----------



## 05Slowbalt (Dec 19, 2011)

All your steamers are beautiful!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks Guys, the more I learn the more I can appreciate what he had collected.
It's cool to have a place to share the passion & get what I can't keep a good home .
Need more pics & vidios of you guys putting the stuff back into action! Rich.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

"Share the passion" is a great way to say it. When you see a person who has way more trains than space to put them or a layout on which to run them,your looking at "The Passion". And here I thought I was done with all that. Ha! Good one Rusty. Pete


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

OK got all the pass sets pictured so I can box em up & get them out of the way.
Amtrack, have 7 cars, 2 pulling choices.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

New haven, two sets of cars 5 black & nine silver engine choices all shown with the blacks.

















Colors got weird on these engines, really much more black & dark orange? 










some of the silver cars there's 9 of these.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Somethin to pull my amtrack crane.


----------



## coupman35 (Dec 9, 2012)

That cool but you need a big layout to keep it on the track.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

I can't even put a whole pass set on my little 8x2 diorama, gotta get more tables from the other house! Rich.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I sure wish you didn't want to keep that camel back and Norfolk Western engine. As I would take care of them very well.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

The camel back will stay fer sure, the Norfork is still a ? I really have to do a few more steamers, after I clean up the freight car mess I will go through the steamers again, some of the other mantuas will probably have to go. 
At least I have the pass lines done, one thing I can put away & not keep diging back in!  Rich.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

So the above pics are the things your keeping right? pete


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Mostly, as I said above, maybe a few more of the steamers will go.
One of the new haven sets is possible too.
diesels I have to update my sale post, pull out a few that are needed for pass sets, let that run a while then I'll get my diesels up & finally the freight cars, got a long way to go on those.How long has this been going on, gotta go back & check my first for sale post, I think it's going pretty well, there's always ebay, but I really don't wanna go there .Rich.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

You'll get 30% less on ebay. That's about what the fees are. pete


----------



## buck71usa (Dec 27, 2011)

lol pete ebay isnt THAT bad!!!!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Between ebay & pay pal I think its 13 or 14 percent, I take all that into account when I sell here, knowing the quility of the stuff is a big part, I'm pretty confident now that 90% of his stuff is top of the line. It won't move if I ask too much anyway, so it's self policeing.
& if something isn't what it's supposed to be I will refund or replace if I have another! 
I'm here for the long run, gonna need a lot of help when I start the layout!
Pete, you got the best deal yet, that berkshire , double on ebay!
You guys are stuck with me now!  Rich.


----------



## coupman35 (Dec 9, 2012)

Ebay was good at one time but now it not that good the fee are way up am not a big ebay fan any more .


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey Rusty, are you keeping the AF Hudson from a while back? I'm still interested. -


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

There's a lot missing on that one, the wheels that are there are all chewed up, I guess if you offer me crazy money for it I might let it go, it will be years before I could tackle something like that, & in the end is it worth it?( to me that is) Rich.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Could you send me pictures so I can see what's the deal with it is? Maybe I could do something with it?


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

OK I'll pm you the pics, I think if you save them you can blow them up to get a better look, but you probably already knew that! (I'm old what can I say) Rich


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Another confirmed entry, the rivarosi 4-4-0 & a couple cute little cars!


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

very nice!! if you have any engines or cars that need a good home mine is always open  LOL


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Me?

I would keep it ALL.:thumbsup:


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

RUSTY Cuda said:


> Got a bunch of mantuas to resort thru, gotta let some go, I think there's 7 or 8 of em.
> this bowser kit I'm also not sure about, if I knew he built it I would use that as an excuse to keep it, it's a nice piece, & local too (LIRR)


These are the engines that went right through my back yard hauling freight from NY to Boston. I waved at the engineer and he always blew the whistle for me ans waved back with those huge gloves they wore in the day.. Neat stuff to a 5 year old. Ha! Pete


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Southern said:


> Those are some sweet steamers.
> 
> Especially


I have one of these but it's just the loco with no tender and it's a telephone. Blows the whistle when it rings. Pretty neat. Pete


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Being a city boy(ozone park queens) I lived 3 blocks from the liberty ave el & the other direction was was Jamaca ave el, bout a half mile


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Answer the train already!!!!!!:laugh:


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

RUSTY Cuda said:


> Another confirmed entry, the rivarosi 4-4-0 & a couple cute little cars!


I need to look for one of those 4-4-0 for the BGC. Always liked the looks of that engine and it really was a runner for it's day. I believe they made some brand new ones for Promontory out there in Nevada someplace.
You look at that 4-40 and then look at some of the huge later locos and they all have the same basic mechanism to drive thm. The 4-4-0 was the start of all that came after it. Even the Big Boy has very similar mechanism to drive it. Pete


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

RUSTY Cuda said:


> Answer the train already!!!!!!:laugh:


I still have this phone packed away somewhere but I stopped using it because when you did answer it the bell and other things on the top would poke you in the face. Hurt too. Ha! Pete


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I have to tell you Rusty that my landlord and all my creditors will be very happy when you run out of stuff to sell. I'm running out of excuses as to why the phone and electric bills ect. are late every month. I have to stop buying your stuff. It's the "Passion" don't ya know. Ha! Your father had a great eye for good looking trains. pete


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Check this out in brass.Bet they are very nice.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/THE-COACH-Y...572684?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item43b7bf3e4c
Pretty nice but the price is very opptomistic. pete


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

You let them beat ya to the pocher, The 2-4-0 went out today, so the other stays! 
I'm really gettin close to the end of the rolling stock sales, gotta decide if it's worth the work to sell accessories, may try a few & see how it goes.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Holy crap, I'm gonna start melting my scrap brass & make my own! 
They are a nice lookin set, where's my pics with the pere pulling them along(a still pic would be cool for my new homes album). Rich.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I'll send you pics when I get the set together and rolling. Pete


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Cool, only got 6 or 7 stills so far, gotta grow the album! thanks,Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

OK just noticed 2 of the mantuas I put up here are gone, they went to the local guy who helped me sort through the stuff when I first took it out of storage, the sante Fe & the other green one under it.
Will try & delete the pics if I can, I have them on fire in my computer so i'll never(well cept for a major crash) loose em.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

RUSTY Cuda said:


> OK just noticed 2 of the mantuas I put up here are gone, they went to the local guy who helped me sort through the stuff when I first took it out of storage, the sante Fe & the other green one under it.
> Will try & delete the pics if I can, I have them on fire in my computer so i'll never(well cept for a major crash) loose em.


thats why the cloud drive, and usb drives are good for


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Tried to get the john bull back in the steamer box, had em all out 3 times, just not gonna edge it in there, put it on the shelf in the closet, I'm rembering a green piece I saw at the other house, next trip see if I get lucky & it's the pilot piece. Anyway while I was in there I decided to scrafice a few freight cars & leave them boxless in order to get my prized NY Central into some boxes.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

I like that price tag, I stole that one! 

So it's time to pull out the keeper diesels, the definate keepers go up first.

Pensy










New haven.










amtrack, unboxed is a dummy.










the little switchers, only one got away from me, a spectrum GE unit to the local guy who helped me sort it all out, kinda wish I didn't not a lot of these.hwell:










The lackawana for my pass set & the UP, just because it's the only lionel in the whole mess.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Now these are not exactly flying out the door, so the savers may double in number, I'll let em ride for a long time & see if theres any more interest. then decide just how big the display case will have to be, Now what am I gonna do tomorrow? Rich.


----------



## union pacific 844 (Jan 29, 2013)

i like that FEF my favorite engines are UP 4-8-4s


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes they are nice lookin locos, I was trying to keep one black & one gray, but both black went, they were 8444's.
Since my son picked one of the grays, I'll keep the other.(both will probably be here till I kick the bucket) but twins will look cool in the display(if i ever get it set up) Thanks,Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow people dig back this far, was lookin for something & noticed 8 guests checkin Dads stuff out, COOL!


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

LOL i saw someone looking at a for sale thread from 2009


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Maybe I should pop mine back up , could still lighten the load here a bit.


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

I was looking at that union pacific greyhound the other day  dang I want that loco!

Sent from HTC Desire


----------

